# Daisy kisses!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sigh,

Daisy and I spent a lazy day yesterday on the couch watching dvd's.... after 6 months, Daisy gave me kisses with her nose and let me kiss her ears, not once, twice, but four times!! I got to finally get my nose and face into hers without a facefull of quills in return!!!

My I'm in such utter shock still!!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm jealous but that means there's hope for Hazel and me. 
Now I have hope!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

There's always hope!  So cute,thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That picture is so adorable!! I love it!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's really great news! Kisses are awesome, you should try to get a picture of that!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats on Daisy  and yes you should try getting pics of that!


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

oh.... i am green of jealousy now!!!!! heheheh is poking their nose on you means they're kissing you??? i think my suki did that to me once or twice... she's smelling me first then she's starting poking my neck with her nose.. awwww........ heheheh <3 <3 I love it.... ^^


----------

